# newbie intro



## gatinha321 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi, 

I've been browsing this site for several months unregistered but finally decided to take the big plunge & register today. My name here is the same as MUA.

Gatinha321


----------



## solardame (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra. Thanks


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

